# BMW's newest eco car, it's awesome!



## Eli (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh yes.

I've heard about this car. It's quite a looker isn't it.  

I have my concerns on how safe it is however.
The chassis is made out of aluminum and the side door is glass (or plastic, I am not sure which). I would hate to be broad-sided by a Hummer driving this hot sports car, I would be crushed. Also, I'm not sure if aluminum is the best option for this car. I would rather see it made out of carbon composites which are extremely strong.


----------

